# Hut crystal polish



## bnoles (Jan 3, 2007)

My shop is starting to look more like a chemistry lab and now I am looking at yet another finish that I keep seeing mentioned.  

Hut crystal polish.

Is this something I need to try?  It says shellac and carnuba wax.  Would it not be about the same Shellawax or any of the other numerous friction type polishes I already have or is this another "must have" bottle I need on hand? [}][]

I already have a bottle of One Step plastic polish on the way and it looks good for polishing a CA finish, but I see a lot of you use the Hut crystal polish in your finish recipes.

Help... someone save me from this bottomless pit


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2007)

Skip it...you've progressed past it, Grasshopper. [8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ditto!!!!


----------



## bnoles (Jan 3, 2007)

10-4.... Gotcha

Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bob,

Do your exercizes and throw that bottle as far into the trash as you can!


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 4, 2007)

Hut is a shellac friction polish. There is no difference between it and any other friction polish other than advertising and personal opinion.  As a finish, it is more durable than wax, but not as durable as everything else.

On the polishing compounds and liquids. It doesn't matter whose name is on the label or how much it cost, the finer the abrasive grit, the higher the gloss; and any polish whose carrier won't damage the finish will do the job. Everything else is advertising and personal preference. 

The Hut polish fills this requirement and it is more popular because the price is OK and it is available from everybody who sells pen kits.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 4, 2007)

I use it on my "cheaper" pens like my slimelines and cheaper cigars. I switch to a ca finish on the rest.
Andy


----------



## Den (Feb 17, 2007)

William.

Hello from New Zealand.

In saying "throw that bottle...." I assume you are referring to the Plastic Polish? I was about to buy some. Is it not worth it?
Thanks.

Denis



> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Bob,
> 
> Do your exercizes and throw that bottle as far into the trash as you can!


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Feb 17, 2007)

I used it until I becameproficient w/the CA finish. Then I caught on to Russ using on top of his CA finishes as a wax coat. I also use it on bottlestoppers and such, as it is difficult to CA finish those items.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2007)

Denis,

I believe that products like Shellowax and Crystal Coat are not worth buying.  I use lacquer, CA, Enduro, or Unaxol for my finishes.  

Now the Plastic Polishes are  another subject.  I have used various brands, including automotive swirl remover.  Since the polishes are not designed to leave a coating on the surface of the pen, durability of the polish is not an issue.

Remember, these are my opinions only, and worth exactly what they cost. [8D]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 17, 2007)

I am addicted to smell of Shellawax!!!!!  Had to go to detox so I can't use it anymore[]


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

Why not use CA on all of your pens? I don't understand that kind of thinking... to use an inferior finish on what you consider cheaper pens. Why not us CA on them all and get rid on that category in your inventory. For me, if I turn it, thn it gets a CA finish. 
Do d good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />I use it on my "cheaper" pens like my slimelines and cheaper cigars. I switch to a ca finish on the rest.
> Andy


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 18, 2007)

Here we go again!  Inferior finishes!!! The finish is a part of the design.  If anyone wants to get rid of their "inferior" finish products send them my way and I'll gladly use them.  I don't use a CA finish on any of my turnings though I have nothing against their durability and high gloss.  It just doesn't fit my idea of what hand finished wood should look like.  Do I lose sales because of this? Definitely, as I will gladly refer anyone who wants that kind of finish to one of my friends who does CA finishing.

Sorry about the rant, but the derogatoroy tone against non-CA finishes gets mt goat (and a few other animals around the place!)


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 18, 2007)

DO NOT throw away the friction polishes and oils. Let me preface by saying I am a fan of CA finishes because of the durability and gloss look. Some designs look great with it. Some look better with a satin finish that lets you feel the material. Dont forget this is as much art as it is pen making. If everytime you make a pen you grab the same kit, same material, same tools, same finish, you are just cranking out pens. Nothing wrong with that if you are just killing time and amusing yourself (I do that sometimes), but if you consider yourself a pen designer or crafter, then you need to use whatever kit, material, tools, finish, and packaging that feels right and works. Most of the well respected guys on this forum are well respected because they did something different at some point, not just what everyone else was doing. Basically, I am a fan of whatever works best, no matter what it is.


----------

